# Richard Sibbes on the glorification of God’s mercy in the covenant of grace



## Reformed Covenanter (Jul 10, 2020)

We honour God more than if we had the obedience that Adam had at first before the fall. For now in the covenant of grace, he will be glorified in his mercy, in his forgiving, forbearing, rich, transcendent mercy, and in going beyond all our unworthiness and sins, by showing that there is a righteousness provided for us, the righteousness of the God-man; whose obedience and satisfaction is more than our disobedience, because it is the disobedience of man only, but his obedience and righteousness is the obedience of God-man. So it satisfieth divine justice, and therefore ought to satisfy conscience to the full. Our faith must answer Christ’s carriage to us. We must therefore account ourselves in him ‘undefiled’, because he accounts us so. Not in ourselves, but as we have a being in him, we are undefiled. ...

For the reference, see Richard Sibbes on the glorification of God’s mercy in the covenant of grace.


----------

